# dp free for the first time in 2 years!!!!



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

thats right this girl right here is dp free. everything is famiair again. No panic attacks no awarkdness. this is honestley the best day of my life


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fuccccck yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

was it suddenly gone??


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

no it was small changes but then today i woke up and everything was familiar again i feel like me.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

congratz wat did u do to recover?


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

and how intense was yours did u have a blank mind?


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

mine was very intense and i had a blank mind often. i was put on an antidepressents. i started consuling. i also changed my life style started exercising eating right it really helped alot


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

did u forget about dp while u were recovering? and how did u get it?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> did u forget about dp while u were recovering? and how did u get it?


congragulations u should maybe write a decent size page to tell ur story so we can maybe take something away this really brings hope for me and getting over my dp


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> congragulations u should maybe write a decent size page to tell ur story so we can maybe take something away this really brings hope for me and getting over my dp


 on here? i would do that or wherever i would do anything to help anyone pull thru this its been a long journey for and i would tell my story to anyone who would listen


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

juls09 said:


> on here? i would do that or wherever i would do anything to help anyone pull thru this its been a long journey for and i would tell my story to anyone who would listen


please do i would be very grateful if u did im a teen with this and any advice would help very much


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> did u forget about dp while u were recovering? and how did u get it?


i didnt completey forget bc i dont think you ever do but i ignored the best i could. and i got my from emotion trama years of being abused verbaly and physicaly followed by more tramatic events


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> please do i would be very grateful if u did im a teen with this and any advice would help very much


absoulty i can write a thread on here i also first got dp when i was 19 and have battled depression for years i will prob write it tommorow so look for it and feel free to email me any questions [email protected] i am very open about my life and depression and everything.


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> please do i would be very grateful if u did im a teen with this and any advice would help very much


absoulty i can write a thread on here i also first got dp when i was 19 and have battled depression for years i will prob write it tommorow so look for it and feel free to email me any questions [email protected] i am very open about my life and depression and everything.


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> congragulations u should maybe write a decent size page to tell ur story so we can maybe take something away this really brings hope for me and getting over my dp


i wrote it esp for you. Its called my story i really hope you can take something from it and feel free to email me with any questions. i promise it does get better. i used to be just like you and i remember the little glimmer of hope that this goes aways. but it does honestly


----------

